# Recommend me a comfy saddle



## Losidan (1 Jul 2008)

I have just had my first test ride after picking up a bike off fleabay for commuting...Bloody painful with the racing saddle....Can anyone recommend me a nice comfy saddle...doesnt matter how ugly it is!!


----------



## orbiter (3 Jul 2008)

Losidan said:


> I have just had my first test ride after picking up a bike off fleabay for commuting...Bloody painful with the racing saddle....Can anyone recommend me a nice comfy saddle...doesnt matter how ugly it is!!



How about the latest RIDO?


----------



## domtyler (3 Jul 2008)

Or more conventional would be the Spesh Toupe. Looks like you will be sitting on a razor blade. Feels like sitting on a sofa.


----------



## Chris James (4 Jul 2008)

Depends on how far your commute is. If it is only short then you may feel comfy on some gel covered effort (loads around, some very cheap).

Otherwise if you are likley to cover longer distances a firmer saddle will actually be more comfy.


----------

